# DIY CO2 Infection



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Those that are familiar with my 'DIY CO2 Madhatter System' (http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/diy-aquarium-projects/45030-co2-madhatter-s-diy.html) will recall that my generator cans being large and strapped up cannot be washed as bottles are (you cannot partially fill it and shake it for washing nor can you use a bottle brush). Perhaps this is a reason for my generators to become infected in the way they were or perhaps it is inherent to the yeast system over time. Whatever the case it's a piece of experience which taught me and I wish to share this with you.

A month back my DIY CO2 production drastically dropped. I thought that the system being over 2 years in service has developed a leak. So brush and soap-water was called into duty and after a diligent search no leak was found. I was stumped. My way of solving most of my problems is to sleep over them - naturally I went to bed and relaxed while searching my mind for the cause of this drastic drop in CO2 production.

I am no Archimedes, so I did not shock anyone when I woke up with the thought that my system has been taken over by microbes that are out competing my yeast and not giving me CO2 for all the lovely sugar and molasses that I have been serving them to dine on.

With anger at my heart, I opened the generator can next in line for re-charging. After siphoning out the used slurry; I filled it up with a dark pink KMNO4 solution to the brim, then took time off for doing a war-dance for the next half hour. I returned to the can and siphoned off the liquid; it had turned a deep brown, and I knew that I had made a correct diagnosis. The deep brown showed that I had organic visitors who were now oxidised. So I did a repeat performance with the KMNO4 ( no war-dance this time but I will not swear that I had not sung a few songs of joy).

When I siphoned off the liquid this time it was still pink. That assured me that I had managed to get rid of all my unwanted guests. Now I followed routine and re-charged the generator. Over the next 2 weeks I performed the same procedure with the other 2 generator cans and I am happy to report that my CO2 production is over plenty.


----------



## intothenew (Aug 1, 2008)

You must teach me this war dance. Do you have one for algae, Ich, egg fungus, or any other freshwater calamity?


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, I would have thought the alcohol would have taken care of any badies. There is surely no worse recipe for disaster than drunken bacteria waltzing in a yeast bar. Proof positive, once again, of the power of some good old fashioned rancorous dancing.


----------



## pepetj (Oct 2, 2008)

Glad you solved that Monster DIY CO2 Generator you have. I had a lot of fun reading about your interesting project.

Pepe
Santo Domingo


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

if you use 2 liter coke bottles - you can simply replace them with a new one - i imagine a bleach solution would sterilize your containers


----------

